# Intelligence?



## Puppy79

I'm strongly considering getting a Maltese and have read many good things about them. However, one site I looked at claimed the Maltese breed had "low intelligence" - I've also heard they are quite intelligent from other sources. I'd like a somewhat intelligent dog. Can any owners who might have had other dogs comment on how they think the Maltese breed compares to other breeds on the intelligence scale? Thank you!


----------



## LJSquishy

They are extremely intelligent and aim to please their owner. Sometimes they are too smart for their own good!

I don't know that they are considered as intelligent as say a Jack Russell Terrier, but Maltese are definitely smart and love to learn...the good thing about them opposed to a JRT is that they are also just as content snuggling with you.


----------



## hoaloha

It depends on what you mean by "intelligence"- are you referring to "trainability" or things like problem-solving (ie. puzzles, etc...)? I think it also depends greatly on the individual owner and individual dog regardless of breed. I had a Maltese/poodle mix who I would say was very smart- meaning, not only did he pick up new skills/tricks with ease and few repetitions, he also had good problem solving skills. I know this is a Maltese forum, but I do think the poodle-part of him contributed to his "smartness.". That being said, my Obi is also veeeeery trainable. I would not consider him dumb by ANY means. Maltese are wonderful, funny, loving companion dogs who can do so much (from obedience to agility- check out JMM's blog-jami Maltese)! again, I do think it depends on the individual dog but I don't think a Maltese was bred to do tasks like a border collie. I prefer to snuggle with a Maltese


----------



## lydiatug

I think they're extremely intelligent and very loyal, they LOVE their people! My 12 week old (12 years ago now) learned to sit in the first 30 minutes and that was just the beginning.


----------



## LexiMom

I have owned severel different breeds of dogs over my lifetime (not that I am that old LOL) and all I can say is once you have a maltese you wonder how you lived your entire life without one! and you end up getting another one  Both my maltese are VERY intelligent - and always want to please me and my family. they love to be with the family - I know you will get many responses that will surely beg to differ - are they hard to housetrain I have heard yes, both mine are peepad and outside trained - a good puppy training class is a great idea also..


----------



## Patsy Heck

I too have had several breeds. One highly intellagent German Shepherd, one not so smart, a Jack Russell, a Schnauzer mix and now my third maltese (two sister puppies) and my Cassie, my first Maltese, that has been gone for three years. I had her along with two Jack Russells and the Schnauzer all at the same time. Cassie had the reputation of not being the brightest of the four. However, being the smallest she had difficulty grabbing her treat and consuming before the other dogs would eat theirs then grabbing hers. I noticed one day after everyone got their treats she ran to the front door barking the rest followed and she ran back and grabbed as many treats as she could. She did this more than once. So the way I see it she outsmarted even the JRT's. Potty training was difficult but the two new puppies I have now were trained by the time I got them so each dog is differant. It does depends on what your looking for. I wanted, needed a companion, a lap dog and now I have two. I just love it.


----------



## cyndrae

We had a German Shepard and he was very smart caught on very fast to all tricks/training. Our Malts take a bit more patience but they catch on pretty fast, you know it all depends on the trainers timing also. I also heard that Malts are hard to potty train but we did not have any problems.

I am much closer to Lilly and Daisy and have no problem training them.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I've had Yorkies and Malts most of my adult life. I find that the Yorkies are more intelligent than the Malts, but once the Maltese learn something , they don't forget. As for housebreaking, both about the same . Some of my Yorkies got it faster and some of my Maltese did. If you're looking for a snuggle buddy lap dog, with fun personalities, the Maltese is the one for you!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I had a Maltese that was what I consider smart (problem solving) and another Maltese that was dingy, one that would NOT be housetrained and one that housetrained in almost a day, one that played all day long and one that preferred to watch the action.

Every Maltese I have ever had is lovey and cuddly and has expressive eyes that tell you everything on their mind. Whether smart or dingy they were all loyal, attentive, wanted to please and be loved on.


----------



## allheart

cyndrae said:


> We had a German Shepard and he was very smart caught on very fast to all tricks/training. Our Malts take a bit more patience but they catch on pretty fast, you know it all depends on the trainers timing also. I also heard that Malts are hard to potty train but we did not have any problems.
> 
> I am much closer to Lilly and Daisy and have no problem training them.


Oh heavens I love German Shepards so much :wub: Never had one, but just love them.

I had a beagle when I was young, but aside from that the last 19 years I have been blessed with Maltese.

Of course each baby will be different. BUT, and I stand back and be very objective, I'm sorry, from my experience, they are a VERY bright breed. And that is a unbaised opinion I promise. 

Of course as pups, any breed, you did have to train them with love and patience. 

Maltese are so loving, and want to please you so much. 

I almost wish, Ana, my latest, was not as smart as she is, because even as a pup, there was nothing I could get by her. 

Mia, God love her, poor Leo would still be in the poweder room with the door shut, if it were not for Mia scatching at the door, letting me know.

They know when you are not well, and are the best medicine.

As far as potty training, Leo, has never had an accident, which is very unusal for any puppy. Of course, once again, in any breed, as a pup, for potty training, it takes patience and loving guidance, and I have had quick success with that.

I could name 100 different instances with my Maltese furbabies that demonstrate just how smart they actually are.

Here is just one more my Flakey (RIP), hubby would take naps during the day, on the weekends, and asked me to get him up at x time, well, he's not the easist to get up. Soooooo, I would just say, "Flakey, go get daddy up". And off he would go, running up the stairs, and all I could here was "okay Flakey I'm up, I'm up. .

So yes, it is my belief, they are a very smart breed, and an added wonderful bonus, and extremely loving one.

Patience and loving guidance, I think can work with any breed, but yes, once again, I do beleive they are an extremely smart breed (sometimes too smart). I can't get too much by them.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ckanen2n

You are in the wrong place if you are looking for someone to tell you Maltese are anything but the smartest and best furbabies ever! :HistericalSmiley:
You cannot go wrong with a MALTESE! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog

My Maltese Phoebe is very smart. It only took her about 10 minutes to train me and my husband.


----------



## hoaloha

MoonDog said:


> My Maltese Phoebe is very smart. It only took her about 10 minutes to train me and my husband.


:HistericalSmiley: LOL!


----------



## shellbeme

Lol. I love Rocky but he is more difficult to train than any dog I have ever had before. Potty and obedience. Not impossible by any means, just slower. Still, I love him and malts are my favorite breed.


----------



## harrysmom

MoonDog said:


> My Maltese Phoebe is very smart. It only took her about 10 minutes to train me and my husband.


Exactly the case in our house, too. They definitely have us trained, lol.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## brendaman

Shayna was my first dog as an adult, but my family always had dogs (Collie, Coton de Tulear, Terrier Mix, and other mixes), and I will say, our darling Shayna was the smartest one by far . . . for most things but one -- housebreaking. It took her a little longer to get the hang of going both outside (which was a breeze to teach) and on pee pads (a little more difficult as I think she had problems at first distinguishing between soft pee pads and soft carpets). Otherwise, she was problem-solving smart from the day we got her that it was sometimes scary! 

In considering finding another puppy to love and spoil, we didn't even consider other breeds.


----------



## Gabby

MoonDog said:


> My Maltese Phoebe is very smart. It only took her about 10 minutes to train me and my husband.


:HistericalSmiley: same here :HistericalSmiley: I'm actually very impressed how smart they can be… And sometimes I wonder: Am I training them or are THEY training ME? hahahaha!! … I have tons of stories, but dont want to bother you


----------



## Canada

Hmmm.... I'm not sure of which site suggested Maltese aren't intelligent,
but perhaps they hadn't met one? 
My Paris is brilliant little mastermind, Coco is not the brightest crayon in the box (Maltese & Bichon) but the sweetest little lamb none the less, and Tuck is pretty sharp.

And also, I secretly worry that Paris is smarter than me! :blush:


----------

